# Solved: Taskeng.exe window opens on startup



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

Recently, when I start my desktop PC with Win 7, a window opens briefly that resembles the cmd window only it is a taskeng.exe window. When I look at my task manager, I can see a taskeng.exe process which identified as a Windows Task Manager. This is a new occurrence and searching it I find it can either be legit or a virus. 
I have scanned with AVG, Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware and that has not changed this. 
On rare occasions, that window will also open spontaneously for a brief moment before disappearing again. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you read the following thread?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/solved-taskeng-exe-keeps-popping-up-695113.html


----------



## PcPhoenix (Jan 18, 2015)

Find the process in task manager, right click, and press "open file location". From there, try renaming the process to "taskeng.exe_". If you cannot rename it because it's in use, reboot into safe mode and rename it from there.

It is likely to be some form of malware.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please run *Autoruns*. No installation required. Simply run the executable file.

Run the program.

Select *File* in the upper left corner.

Click *Save...*

Change the *File Type* to: *Text (*.txt)*

Save the file to your desktop.

Attach it the your next reply.


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

I followed the link and ran the cmd program and got this:
Caption=Akamai NetSession Interface
Command="C:\Users\Timothy\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe"
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=VueMinder
Command="C:\Program Files (x86)\VueSoft\VueMinder\VueMinder.exe" 1
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=Dashlane
Command="C:\Users\Timothy\AppData\Roaming\Dashlane\Dashlane.exe" autoLaunchAtStartup
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=PCShowServer
Command="C:\Users\Timothy\AppData\Local\DIRECTV Player\PCShowServerPMWrapper.exe"
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=Octoshape Streaming Services
Command="C:\Users\Timothy\AppData\Roaming\Octoshape\Octoshape Streaming Services\OctoshapeClient.exe" -inv:bootrun
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=RTHDVCPL
Command=C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe -s
Location=HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=RtHDVBg_DTS
Command=C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe /DTSU2P 
Location=HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=CmPCIaudio
Command=C:\Windows\syswow64\RunDll32.exe C:\Windows\Syswow64\CMICNFG3.dll,CMICtrlWnd
Location=HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Then I ran the other one and got the attached autorun.txt file

I notice there are three "file not found" headings. two of those are also errors in my event log. I previously uninstalled a papyrus driving game and apparently those are two left over commands to open drivers that no longer exist but I don't know how to get rid of the command to try. 

I am also getting this red error message in my event log.
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

and I am also getting this yellow warning
Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.

Before doing this, I also uninstalled a few programs... namely something called geniusbox2 that I didn't recognize and some AVG program called tuneup. Now when I restart my computer the taskeng.exe box no longer opens but it's still in the task manager. 

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download *AdwCleaner*.


Double-click the *adwcleaner.exe* to run the tool.
 Click *Scan*.
 When the scan is finished, click *Clean*.
When the cleaning process is over, click *Report* and a Notepad window will be opened.
 Please post the contents in your next reply.


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

Here is the S1 file that automatically opened after rebooting. There was only one item to clean and that was the toolbar listed below I think.

# AdwCleaner v4.108 - Report created 19/01/2015 at 12:37:59
# Updated 17/01/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-01-18.1 [Live]
# Operating System : Windows 7 Professional Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Timothy - TIMOTHY-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Timothy\Documents\Geek Stuff\adwcleaner_4.108.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

Service Deleted : vToolbarUpdater3.2.0

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\AVG Secure Search
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\AVG Security Toolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Application Updater
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions [{442718d9-475e-452a-b3e1-fb1ee16b8e9f}]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{355E1B60-CE57-4C7B-8C29-E17C6E8FED69}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{D0B4C1D6-822B-4780-B30A-0C16EE963F84}

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17496

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v35.0 (x86 en-US)

-\\ Google Chrome v31.0.1650.57

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [9140 octets] - [29/09/2014 09:26:36]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [1739 octets] - [19/01/2015 12:36:23]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [9118 octets] - [29/09/2014 09:31:12]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1450 octets] - [19/01/2015 12:37:59]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1510 octets] ##########


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Taskeng.exe is a normal Windows process, it's the *Task Scheduler* *Engine*.

Seems you have removed the program that was causing that pop-up window.

There are many tasks in your Task Scheduler. Some of them might be useless, others may not have to run as often. Go to the Task Scheduler, examine each task and see if you can modify the time intervals so that the taskeng.exe process does not constantly run.

Click Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > *Task Scheduler*.


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

Couldn't find the Accessory folder but searched till I did.. and the task scheduler. 
Here's what it showed. see attached screen shot

Thanks for the help


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Other ways to get to the Task Scheduler:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc721931.aspx

You have many more, not necessarily running though:

"*Task Scheduler*" "" "" "" ""
+ "\Adobe Acrobat Update Task" "Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager" "Adobe Systems Incorporated" "c:\program files (x86)\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\adobearm.exe" "12/19/2014 11:43 AM"
+ "\Adobe Flash Player Updater" "Adobe® Flash® Player Update Service 16.0 r0" "Adobe Systems Incorporated" "c:\windows\syswow64\macromed\flash\flashplayerupdateservice.exe" "12/17/2014 11:52 PM"
+ "\Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager" "Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager" "Adobe Systems Incorporated" "c:\program files (x86)\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\adobearm.exe" "12/19/2014 11:43 AM"
+ "\Apple\AppleSoftwareUpdate" "Apple Software Update" "Apple Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\apple software update\softwareupdate.exe" "6/1/2011 7:46 PM"
+ "\ASUS Product Register Program" "ASUS Product Register Program" "ASUSTek Computer Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\asus\aprp\aprp.exe" "10/24/2012 2:19 AM"
+ "\Creative Software" "Creative Software" "Creative Technology Ltd" "c:\program files (x86)\creative\software update 3\softauto.exe" "8/12/2008 10:49 PM"
+ "\G2MUpdateTask-S-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000" "GoToMeeting" "Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc." "c:\users\timothy\appdata\local\citrix\gotomeeting\2185\g2mupdate.exe" "1/8/2015 7:42 PM"
+ "\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore" "Google Installer" "Google Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\google\update\googleupdate.exe" "9/29/2014 8:19 PM"
+ "\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA" "Google Installer" "Google Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\google\update\googleupdate.exe" "9/29/2014 8:19 PM"
+ "\Microsoft\Windows Live\SOXE\Extractor Definitions Update Task" "Windows Live Social Object Extractor Engine" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files (x86)\windows live\soxe\wlsoxe.dll" "3/31/2014 11:28 PM"
+ "\Microsoft\Windows\NetTrace\GatherNetworkInfo" "" "" "c:\windows\system32\gathernetworkinfo.vbs" "6/10/2009 3:36 PM"
+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Media Sharing\UpdateLibrary" "Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service Configuration Application" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows media player\wmpnscfg.exe" "7/13/2009 7:24 PM"
+ "\Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_ipoint_exe" "IPoint.exe" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft mouse and keyboard center\ipoint.exe" "3/13/2014 10:49 PM"
+ "\Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_itype_exe" "IType.exe" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft mouse and keyboard center\itype.exe" "3/13/2014 10:49 PM"
+ "\Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_mousekeyboardcenter_exe" "Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center" "Microsoft" "c:\program files\microsoft mouse and keyboard center\mousekeyboardcenter.exe" "3/13/2014 10:47 PM"
+ "\Microsoft_MKC_Logon_Task_ipoint.exe" "IPoint.exe" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft mouse and keyboard center\ipoint.exe" "3/13/2014 10:49 PM"
+ "\Microsoft_MKC_Logon_Task_itype.exe" "IType.exe" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\microsoft mouse and keyboard center\itype.exe" "3/13/2014 10:49 PM"
+ "\RealDownloaderDownloaderScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000" "RealDownloader" "RealNetworks, Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\realnetworks\realdownloader\recordingmanager.exe" "4/16/2013 5:09 AM"
+ "\RealDownloaderRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000" "RealUpgrade Launcher" "RealNetworks, Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\realnetworks\realdownloader\realupgrade.exe" "4/16/2013 5:07 AM"
+ "\RealDownloaderRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000" "RealUpgrade Launcher" "RealNetworks, Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\realnetworks\realdownloader\realupgrade.exe" "4/16/2013 5:07 AM"
+ "\RealPlayer (32-bit) " "RealNetworks Scheduler" "RealNetworks, Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe" "4/16/2013 2:40 PM"
+ "\RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000" "RealUpgrade Launcher" "RealNetworks, Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\real\realupgrade\realupgrade.exe" "4/16/2013 2:45 PM"
+ "\RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-2451672003-2649627275-981833500-1000" "RealUpgrade Launcher" "RealNetworks, Inc." "c:\program files (x86)\real\realupgrade\realupgrade.exe" "4/16/2013 2:45 PM"
+ "\SidebarExecute" "Windows Desktop Gadgets" "Microsoft Corporation" "c:\program files\windows sidebar\sidebar.exe" "11/20/2010 5:24 AM"


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

since all the rest of the tasks don't appear in the task scheduler, how do I go about modifying the time intervals so that the taskeng.exe process does not constantly run? I accessed the task scheduler per the link and got the same one with the same results.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click Start > Programs > Accessories > right-click on *Command Prompt*, select "Run as Administrator" to open an elevated command prompt.

Copy/paste the following command:

*schtasks /query > 0 & notepad 0

*Press Enter.

Copy the contents of the Notepad window and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

Here ya go..


Folder: \
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Adobe Acrobat Update Task N/A Unknown 
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager 1/26/2015 10:00:00 AM Ready 
ASUS Product Register Program N/A Ready 
Creative Software 1/26/2015 10:00:00 AM Ready 
G2MUpdateTask-S-1-5-21-2451672003-264962 1/21/2015 9:34:00 AM Ready 
Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_ipoint_exe N/A Ready 
Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_itype_exe N/A Ready 
Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_mousekeyboardc N/A Ready 
Microsoft_MKC_Logon_Task_ipoint.exe N/A Running 
Microsoft_MKC_Logon_Task_itype.exe N/A Running 
RealDownloaderDownloaderScheduledTaskS-1 1/21/2015 2:56:52 PM Ready 
RealDownloaderRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5- N/A Ready 
RealDownloaderRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS- 1/26/2015 12:40:32 PM Ready 
RealPlayer (32-bit) 1/26/2015 10:00:00 AM Ready 
RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-2 N/A Ready 
RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5- 1/26/2015 9:46:42 AM Ready 
SidebarExecute N/A Ready 
{6A658F11-5A4A-4F6B-AAD4-7690DBA54E2D} N/A Ready 
{AA8D8940-68EA-46CD-A03C-ED151532BA47} N/A Ready 

Folder: \Apple
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AppleSoftwareUpdate 1/26/2015 2:02:00 PM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
INFO: There are no scheduled tasks presently available at your access level.

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
INFO: There are no scheduled tasks presently available at your access level.

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Active Directory Rights Management Services Client
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AD RMS Rights Policy Template Management Disabled 
AD RMS Rights Policy Template Management N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 1/22/2015 3:38:26 AM Ready 
ProgramDataUpdater 1/22/2015 12:02:36 AM Unknown 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Autochk
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Proxy N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\CertificateServicesClient
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
UserTask N/A Ready 
UserTask-Roam Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Customer Experience Improvement Program
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Consolidator 1/21/2015 12:00:00 PM Could not start
KernelCeipTask 1/22/2015 3:30:00 AM Ready 
UsbCeip 1/22/2015 1:30:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Defrag
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ScheduledDefrag 1/28/2015 1:35:19 AM Unknown 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Diagnosis
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Scheduled 1/25/2015 1:00:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\DiskDiagnostic
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticDataColl Disabled 
Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticResolver Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Location
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Notifications N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Maintenance
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
WinSAT 1/25/2015 1:00:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ActivateWindowsSearch N/A Ready 
ConfigureInternetTimeService N/A Ready 
DispatchRecoveryTasks N/A Ready 
ehDRMInit N/A Ready 
InstallPlayReady N/A Ready 
mcupdate N/A Ready 
MediaCenterRecoveryTask N/A Ready 
ObjectStoreRecoveryTask N/A Ready 
OCURActivate N/A Ready 
OCURDiscovery N/A Ready 
PBDADiscovery N/A Ready 
PBDADiscoveryW1 N/A Ready 
PBDADiscoveryW2 N/A Ready 
PeriodicScanRetry Disabled 
PvrRecoveryTask N/A Ready 
PvrScheduleTask N/A Ready 
RecordingRestart Disabled 
RegisterSearch N/A Ready 
ReindexSearchRoot N/A Ready 
SqlLiteRecoveryTask N/A Ready 
StartRecording N/A Ready 
UpdateRecordPath N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\MemoryDiagnostic
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
CorruptionDetector N/A Ready 
DecompressionFailureDetector N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\MobilePC
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
HotStart N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\MUI
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
LPRemove N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Multimedia
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
SystemSoundsService N/A Running 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\NetTrace
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
GatherNetworkInfo N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Offline Files
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Background Synchronization Disabled 
Logon Synchronization Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\PLA
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
INFO: There are no scheduled tasks presently available at your access level.

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Power Efficiency Diagnostics
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AnalyzeSystem 2/3/2015 8:26:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\RAC
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
RacTask 1/21/2015 9:00:50 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Registry
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
RegIdleBackup  1/24/2015 12:51:54 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Shell
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
WindowsParentalControls Disabled 
WindowsParentalControlsMigration Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\SideShow
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AutoWake Disabled 
GadgetManager N/A Ready 
SessionAgent Disabled Could not start
SystemDataProviders Disabled Could not start

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\SystemRestore
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
SR 1/22/2015 12:00:00 AM Unknown 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Task Manager
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Interactive N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Tcpip
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
IpAddressConflict1 N/A Ready 
IpAddressConflict2 N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\TextServicesFramework
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
MsCtfMonitor N/A Running 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Time Synchronization
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
SynchronizeTime 1/25/2015 1:00:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\WDI
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ResolutionHost N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
QueueReporting N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Filtering Platform
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
BfeOnServiceStartTypeChange N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Media Sharing
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
UpdateLibrary N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ConfigNotification 1/21/2015 10:00:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\WindowsColorSystem
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Calibration Loader Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Wininet
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
CacheTask N/A Running 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows Live
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
INFO: There are no scheduled tasks presently available at your access level.

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows Live\SOXE
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Extractor Definitions Update Task 1/28/2015 4:37:24 AM Ready


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have my Windows 7 computer with me, but most of your Tasks seem to be hidden, as I'm seeing a lot more than the ones from your screenshot. There must be an option to "Show hidden tasks".


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

When I go to the Task Scheduler, it indicates under "View" that hidden tasks are to be displayed.


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

This one may be different. I forgot to run as Admin


Folder: \
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Adobe Acrobat Update Task N/A Unknown 
Adobe Flash Player Updater 1/21/2015 11:12:00 AM Ready 
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager 1/26/2015 10:00:00 AM Ready 
ASUS Product Register Program N/A Ready 
Creative Software 1/26/2015 10:00:00 AM Ready 
G2MUpdateTask-S-1-5-21-2451672003-264962 1/21/2015 10:34:00 AM Ready 
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore 1/22/2015 6:34:00 AM Ready 
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA 1/21/2015 10:34:00 AM Ready 
Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_ipoint_exe N/A Ready 
Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_itype_exe N/A Ready 
Microsoft_Hardware_Launch_mousekeyboardc N/A Ready 
Microsoft_MKC_Logon_Task_ipoint.exe N/A Running 
Microsoft_MKC_Logon_Task_itype.exe N/A Running 
RealDownloaderDownloaderScheduledTaskS-1 1/21/2015 2:56:52 PM Ready 
RealDownloaderRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5- N/A Ready 
RealDownloaderRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS- 1/26/2015 12:40:32 PM Ready 
RealPlayer (32-bit) 1/26/2015 10:00:00 AM Ready 
RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-2 N/A Ready 
RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5- 1/28/2015 8:43:00 AM Ready 
SidebarExecute N/A Ready 
{6A658F11-5A4A-4F6B-AAD4-7690DBA54E2D} N/A Ready 
{AA8D8940-68EA-46CD-A03C-ED151532BA47} N/A Ready 

Folder: \Apple
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AppleSoftwareUpdate 1/26/2015 2:02:00 PM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
INFO: There are no scheduled tasks presently available at your access level.

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
INFO: There are no scheduled tasks presently available at your access level.

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Active Directory Rights Management Services Client
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AD RMS Rights Policy Template Management Disabled 
AD RMS Rights Policy Template Management N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\AppID
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
PolicyConverter Disabled 
VerifiedPublisherCertStoreCheck Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AitAgent 1/22/2015 2:30:00 AM Ready 
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser 1/22/2015 4:50:50 AM Ready 
ProgramDataUpdater 1/21/2015 11:47:09 PM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Autochk
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Proxy N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Bluetooth
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
UninstallDeviceTask N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\CertificateServicesClient
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
SystemTask N/A Ready 
UserTask N/A Ready 
UserTask-Roam Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Customer Experience Improvement Program
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Consolidator 1/21/2015 12:00:00 PM Could not start
KernelCeipTask 1/22/2015 3:30:00 AM Ready 
UsbCeip 1/22/2015 1:30:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Defrag
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ScheduledDefrag 1/28/2015 1:10:01 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Diagnosis
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Scheduled 1/25/2015 1:00:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\DiskDiagnostic
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticDataColl Disabled 
Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticResolver Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Location
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Notifications N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Maintenance
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
WinSAT 1/25/2015 1:00:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ActivateWindowsSearch N/A Ready 
ConfigureInternetTimeService N/A Ready 
DispatchRecoveryTasks N/A Ready 
ehDRMInit N/A Ready 
InstallPlayReady N/A Ready 
mcupdate N/A Ready 
MediaCenterRecoveryTask N/A Ready 
ObjectStoreRecoveryTask N/A Ready 
OCURActivate N/A Ready 
OCURDiscovery N/A Ready 
PBDADiscovery N/A Ready 
PBDADiscoveryW1 N/A Ready 
PBDADiscoveryW2 N/A Ready 
PeriodicScanRetry Disabled 
PvrRecoveryTask N/A Ready 
PvrScheduleTask N/A Ready 
RecordingRestart Disabled 
RegisterSearch N/A Ready 
ReindexSearchRoot N/A Ready 
SqlLiteRecoveryTask N/A Ready 
StartRecording N/A Ready 
UpdateRecordPath N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\MemoryDiagnostic
TaskName  Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
CorruptionDetector N/A Ready 
DecompressionFailureDetector N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\MobilePC
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
HotStart N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\MUI
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
LPRemove N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Multimedia
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
SystemSoundsService N/A Running 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\NetTrace
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
GatherNetworkInfo N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Offline Files
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Background Synchronization Disabled 
Logon Synchronization Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\PerfTrack
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
BackgroundConfigSurveyor Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\PLA
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
INFO: There are no scheduled tasks presently available at your access level.

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Power Efficiency Diagnostics
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AnalyzeSystem 2/3/2015 11:30:42 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\RAC
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
RacTask 1/21/2015 11:14:04 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Ras
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
MobilityManager N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Registry
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
RegIdleBackup 1/24/2015 12:37:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\RemoteAssistance
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
RemoteAssistanceTask N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Shell
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
WindowsParentalControls Disabled 
WindowsParentalControlsMigration Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\SideShow
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
AutoWake Disabled 
GadgetManager N/A Ready 
SessionAgent Disabled Could not start
SystemDataProviders Disabled Could not start

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\SoftwareProtectionPlatform
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
SvcRestartTask Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\SystemRestore
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
SR 1/22/2015 12:00:00 AM Unknown 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Task Manager
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Interactive N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Tcpip
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
IpAddressConflict1 N/A Ready 
IpAddressConflict2 N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\TextServicesFramework
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
MsCtfMonitor N/A Running 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Time Synchronization
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
SynchronizeTime 1/25/2015 1:00:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\UPnP
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
UPnPHostConfig N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\User Profile Service
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
HiveUploadTask Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\WDI
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ResolutionHost N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Activation Technologies
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ValidationTask 2/9/2015 10:21:20 PM Ready 
ValidationTaskDeadline 2/19/2015 10:21:20 PM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
QueueReporting N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Filtering Platform
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
BfeOnServiceStartTypeChange N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Media Sharing
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
UpdateLibrary N/A Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
ConfigNotification 1/22/2015 10:00:00 AM Ready 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\WindowsColorSystem
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Calibration Loader Disabled 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows\Wininet
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
CacheTask N/A Running 

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows Live
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
INFO: There are no scheduled tasks presently available at your access level.

Folder: \Microsoft\Windows Live\SOXE
TaskName Next Run Time Status 
======================================== ====================== ===============
Extractor Definitions Update Task 1/29/2015 12:33:44 AM Ready


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Seems the command displays ALL tasks, but YOU probably don't have access to all of them, and cannot change the settings. My theory anyway. 

At least, your original problem is solved, right?


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, I did it with the admin function but hey... just cause I built the darn thing doesn't mean it gives me full access and control. I've raised three daughters through their teenage years so I get it about things like that.
and yes.. the problem seems to have resolved so thanks very much for the help. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

